

Rubik's cube in HTML5 (CSS3 and Javascript) - diervo
http://html5rubik.com
Rubik's cube in HTML5 (CSS3 and JavaScript) Try it in mobile/tablet! Tutorial included :) #html5rubik
======
diervo
Common guys! give me some feedback here! :)

